# Netscape Vulnerabilities



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Netscape PNG Image Handling Vulnerabilities * 


Secunia Advisory: SA13291 
Release Date: *2004-12-01 * 


Critical: 
Highly critical 
Impact: DoS
System access

Where: From remote

Solution Status: Unpatched 


Software: Netscape 7.x


Select a product and view a complete list of all Patched/Unpatched Secunia advisories affecting it. 


CVE reference: CAN-2004-0597
CAN-2004-0598
CAN-2004-0599



Description:
*Some vulnerabilities have been reported in the Netscape browser, which can be exploited by malicious people to cause a DoS (Denial of Service) or compromise a user's system.*

For more information:
SA12219
SA12232


*Solution:*

*Use another product.*


Provided and/or discovered by:
Reported in the Netscape browser in an advisory from Sun Microsystems.

Original Advisory:
http://sunsolve.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-26-57683-1


----------

